# The Band Got Back Together...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

...For a day. Five members of our band from high school days got back together to jam, noodle around and try a few of the old songs yesterday. It was the first time all of us had been together since 1968. It was a blast. Beer and Pizza,... Heeeeeeyyyyyyyy.

At the highest population point, we had eight - two drummers and two horn players. Unfortuanately one of the drummers passed a few years ago - inoperable brain tumor. The other drummer is fine and well, but in South Carolina. Our Old singer couldn't make it, but hey, who needs a singer.

Fortunately the trombone player used to double on the drums. He's been playing in a 'country band' for the last year so he was in shape, So we had a bass player, two axe players, a not loud drummer and a sax player.

Like I said, it was a riot. Bass player used a 30 watt Roland bass cube with his 1964 Jazz Bass. The other guitarist used my spare Vox Pathfinder 15R. Everyone could be heard. The sax player has a Selmar that is about 60 years old. 

We are definitely going to do this again. The bass player comes from Collingwood, so the drive to Courtice was about three hours. Maybe three times a year. :rockon2:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

What a coincidence, did the same thing on Sat with a few old buddies. With the exception of our original drummer three members of out first high school band were there. We had about a dozen musicians and a nice country hall to do it in.... In the past we use to do this once a year then there was a gap of 5 or 6 years. We have decided it should be done at least once or twice a year again... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like fun.

I've lost touch with most of the people I've played with over the years.
Some of them I know, no longer play.

But it would be fun to meet up with some of them again and just have some fun jamming.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just out of curiosity Robert, what was the name of your band and who named it? Sorry to hear about your drummer BTW.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Now that is a story to warm your heart. Seriously.

While reading it, I was thinking.....maybe my highschool band would like to do a reunion. I have no idea where they are.
Actually that's not true, the other guitar player lives in Peterborough. but he has been a bass player for so long (decades now) I don't think of him as a guitar player.

Anyway, I digress, nice story Robert. Must have been a gas. 
You in Courtice? I go by there all the time. I split my time between Scarborough and Rice Lake.

cheers
Pete


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

For some reason, this is what popped into my head when I read the thread title:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I split my time between Scarborough and Rice Lake.
> 
> cheers
> Pete


Rice Lake. Now that brings back memories of summers long past helping out on my uncle's farm near Harwood.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> For some reason, this is what popped into my head when I read the thread title:



Elwood and Zee Blues perform regularly at the House of Blues. If that's not enough, there's this:

http://www.thebluesmobile.com/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Just out of curiosity Robert, what was the name of your band and who named it? Sorry to hear about your drummer BTW.


Two names - First the 'Warlocs' then 'The Session'. We had to drop the 'k' from Warlocks becauses some Frisco band already had the name - i hear they changed it a year later - to the Grateful Dead.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> You in Courtice? I go by there all the time. I split my time between Scarborough and Rice Lake.
> 
> cheers
> Pete


Actually, I'm in Ajax. The sax player has this place in Courtice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That's what the sax player would when he woudl call, "I'm on a mission from God to get the band back together." Oddly, we played a lot of the same stuff as Elwood and Jake. We used to open with "Everybody Needs Somebody"



devnulljp said:


> For some reason, this is what popped into my head when I read the thread title:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Actually, I'm in Ajax. The sax player has this place in Courtice.


Sounds like an Eastern GTA jam is in order :smilie_flagge17:


----------

